

On Becoming a Thing - abiekatz
http://abiekatz.com/2012/05/on-becoming-a-thing/ 

======
groby_b
Might want to fix the link - the proper one on your site right now is
<http://abiekatz.com/2012/05/o-becoming-a-thing/>

(Note: "o-" as opposed to "on-" here on HN.)

~~~
abiekatz
thanks

